# New addition to Dollys Acre!



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Country Bumpkins Whimsical joined my little herd a little more than a week ago and after an adjustment with her new home and routine, she's doing very well! Very sweet nature and soooooooo easy to milk! 

Once she's adjusted more...Binkey gave her the "run around" the first couple days and now is fine with her, Penny is now giving her grief and well, Bootsies just a cranky old lady: I'm planning to give her a trim once she's a bit more comfortable.

Well...she certainly fits in with my B/W Nigerian herd!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

SHe is so pretty! Congrats Liz!!! :stars:


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Congrats


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks!! She was a spur of the moment addition....I'm used to having 3 does in milk each year and Whimsy was in early dry off mode after freshening with twins in April, I've managed to get her going again and she's currently putting an extra 3 cups in my fridge.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

very nice.... :thumb:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh she's beautiful Liz! Congrats!! :stars:


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

Aww, congratulations! What interesting markings she has!


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

Congrats!!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats Liz - but how did I know it would be a black and white - LOL


----------

